# L6EO



## 0x00 (Nov 5, 2016)

I compiled a list of optimal MU L6EO algorithms for roux cubers. There are 256 different ways to flip the last six edges lol. Pick the alg you like.

*[UR UB]*
1) M' U' M' U2 M' U M'
2) M' U' M' U2 M' U M
3) M' U' M' U2 M' U' M'
4) M' U' M' U2 M' U' M
5) M' U' M U2 M' U M'
6) M' U' M U2 M' U M
7) M' U' M U2 M' U' M'
8) M' U' M U2 M' U' M

*[UF UB]*
1) M' U M U' M' U M'
2) M' U M U' M' U M
3) M' U M U' M' U' M'
4) M' U M U' M' U' M
5) M' U' M U M' U M'
6) M' U' M U M' U M
7) M' U' M U M' U' M'
8) M' U' M U M' U' M
9) M U M' U' M U M'
10) M U M' U' M U M
11) M U M' U' M U' M'
12) M U M' U' M U' M
13) M U' M' U M U M'
14) M U' M' U M U M
15) M U' M' U M U' M'
16) M U' M' U M U' M

*[UF DB]*
1) M' U' M' U' M U' M'
2) M' U' M' U' M U' M
3) M' U' M' U' M U M'
4) M' U' M' U' M U M
5) M' U M' U M U' M'
6) M' U M' U M U' M
7) M' U M' U M U M'
8) M' U M' U M U M
9) M U' M' U' M U' M'
10) M U' M' U' M U' M
11) M U' M' U' M U M'
12) M U' M' U' M U M
13) M U M' U M U' M'
14) M U M' U M U' M
15) M U M' U M U M'
16) M U M' U M U M

*[UF UR UB UL]*
1) M U2 M U2 M U M
2) M U2 M U2 M U M'
3) M U2 M U2 M U' M
4) M U2 M U2 M U' M'
5) M U2 M' U2 M U M
6) M U2 M' U2 M U M'
7) M U2 M' U2 M U' M
8) M U2 M' U2 M U' M'
9) M' U2 M U2 M' U M
10) M' U2 M U2 M' U M'
11) M' U2 M U2 M' U' M
12) M' U2 M U2 M' U' M'
13) M' U2 M' U2 M' U M
14) M' U2 M' U2 M' U M'
15) M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M
16) M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M'

*[UR UL DB DF]*
1) M U2 M U2 M' U' M
2) M U2 M U2 M' U' M'
3) M U2 M U2 M' U M
4) M U2 M U2 M' U M'
5) M U2 M' U2 M' U' M
6) M U2 M' U2 M' U' M'
7) M U2 M' U2 M' U M
8) M U2 M' U2 M' U M'
9) M' U2 M U2 M U' M
10) M' U2 M U2 M U' M'
11) M' U2 M U2 M U M
12) M' U2 M U2 M U M'
13) M' U2 M' U2 M U' M
14) M' U2 M' U2 M U' M'
15) M' U2 M' U2 M U M
16) M' U2 M' U2 M U M'

*[UF UR UL DF]*
1) M' U' M
2) M' U' M'
3) M' U M
4) M' U M'

*[UR UB UL DB]*
1) M U M'
2) M U M
3) M U' M'
4) M U' M

*[UF UR UB UL DB DF]*
1) M U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M
2) M U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M'
3) M U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U M
4) M U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U M'
5) M U' M U2 M U M' U M U' M
6) M U' M U2 M U M' U M U' M'
7) M U' M U2 M U M' U M U M
8) M U' M U2 M U M' U M U M'
9) M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M
10) M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M'
11) M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M
12) M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M'
13) M U' M U2 M' U M' U M U' M
14) M U' M U2 M' U M' U M U' M'
15) M U' M U2 M' U M' U M U M
16) M U' M U2 M' U M' U M U M'
17) M U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M
18) M U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M'
19) M U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U M
20) M U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U M'
21) M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M
22) M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M'
23) M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M
24) M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M'
25) M U' M U M' U M U2 M U' M
26) M U' M U M' U M U2 M U' M'
27) M U' M U M' U M U2 M U M
28) M U' M U M' U M U2 M U M'
29) M U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' M
30) M U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' M'
31) M U' M U M' U M' U2 M U M
32) M U' M U M' U M' U2 M U M'
33) M U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M
34) M U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M'
35) M U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M
36) M U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M'
37) M U' M' U2 M U M U M' U' M
38) M U' M' U2 M U M U M' U' M'
39) M U' M' U2 M U M U M' U M
40) M U' M' U2 M U M U M' U M'
41) M U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M
42) M U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'
43) M U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M
44) M U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M'
45) M U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M
46) M U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M'
47) M U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U M
48) M U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U M'
49) M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M
50) M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M'
51) M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M
52) M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M'
53) M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M
54) M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M'
55) M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M
56) M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M'
57) M U' M' U M U M U2 M' U' M
58) M U' M' U M U M U2 M' U' M'
59) M U' M' U M U M U2 M' U M
60) M U' M' U M U M U2 M' U M'
61) M U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M
62) M U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M'
63) M U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U M
64) M U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'
65) M U M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M
66) M U M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M'
67) M U M U2 M U' M' U' M U M
68) M U M U2 M U' M' U' M U M'
69) M U M U2 M U M' U M U' M
70) M U M U2 M U M' U M U' M'
71) M U M U2 M U M' U M U M
72) M U M U2 M U M' U M U M'
73) M U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M
74) M U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M'
75) M U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M
76) M U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M'
77) M U M U2 M' U M' U M U' M
78) M U M U2 M' U M' U M U' M'
79) M U M U2 M' U M' U M U M
80) M U M U2 M' U M' U M U M'
81) M U M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M
82) M U M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M'
83) M U M U' M' U' M U2 M U M
84) M U M U' M' U' M U2 M U M'
85) M U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M
86) M U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M'
87) M U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M
88) M U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M'
89) M U M U M' U M U2 M U' M
90) M U M U M' U M U2 M U' M'
91) M U M U M' U M U2 M U M
92) M U M U M' U M U2 M U M'
93) M U M U M' U M' U2 M U' M
94) M U M U M' U M' U2 M U' M'
95) M U M U M' U M' U2 M U M
96) M U M U M' U M' U2 M U M'
97) M U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M
98) M U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M'
99) M U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M
100) M U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M'
101) M U M' U2 M U M U M' U' M
102) M U M' U2 M U M U M' U' M'
103) M U M' U2 M U M U M' U M
104) M U M' U2 M U M U M' U M'
105) M U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M
106) M U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'
107) M U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M
108) M U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M'
109) M U M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M
110) M U M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M'
111) M U M' U2 M' U M U M' U M
112) M U M' U2 M' U M U M' U M'
113) M U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M
114) M U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M'
115) M U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M
116) M U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M'
117) M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M
118) M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M'
119) M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M
120) M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M'
121) M U M' U M U M U2 M' U' M
122) M U M' U M U M U2 M' U' M'
123) M U M' U M U M U2 M' U M
124) M U M' U M U M U2 M' U M'
125) M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M
126) M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M'
127) M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M
128) M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'
129) M' U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M
130) M' U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M'
131) M' U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U M
132) M' U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U M'
133) M' U' M U2 M U M' U M U' M
134) M' U' M U2 M U M' U M U' M'
135) M' U' M U2 M U M' U M U M
136) M' U' M U2 M U M' U M U M'
137) M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M
138) M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M'
139) M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M
140) M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M'
141) M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M U' M
142) M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M U' M'
143) M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M U M
144) M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M U M'
145) M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M
146) M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M'
147) M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U M
148) M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U M'
149) M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M
150) M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M'
151) M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M
152) M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M'
153) M' U' M U M' U M U2 M U' M
154) M' U' M U M' U M U2 M U' M'
155) M' U' M U M' U M U2 M U M
156) M' U' M U M' U M U2 M U M'
157) M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' M
158) M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' M'
159) M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M U M
160) M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M U M'
161) M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M
162) M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M'
163) M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M
164) M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M'
165) M' U' M' U2 M U M U M' U' M
166) M' U' M' U2 M U M U M' U' M'
167) M' U' M' U2 M U M U M' U M
168) M' U' M' U2 M U M U M' U M'
169) M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M
170) M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'
171) M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M
172) M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M'
173) M' U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M
174) M' U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M'
175) M' U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U M
176) M' U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U M'
177) M' U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M
178) M' U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M'
179) M' U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M
180) M' U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M'
181) M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M
182) M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M'
183) M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M
184) M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M'
185) M' U' M' U M U M U2 M' U' M
186) M' U' M' U M U M U2 M' U' M'
187) M' U' M' U M U M U2 M' U M
188) M' U' M' U M U M U2 M' U M'
189) M' U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M
190) M' U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M'
191) M' U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U M
192) M' U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'
193) M' U M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M
194) M' U M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M'
195) M' U M U2 M U' M' U' M U M
196) M' U M U2 M U' M' U' M U M'
197) M' U M U2 M U M' U M U' M
198) M' U M U2 M U M' U M U' M'
199) M' U M U2 M U M' U M U M
200) M' U M U2 M U M' U M U M'
201) M' U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M
202) M' U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M'
203) M' U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M
204) M' U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U M'
205) M' U M U2 M' U M' U M U' M
206) M' U M U2 M' U M' U M U' M'
207) M' U M U2 M' U M' U M U M
208) M' U M U2 M' U M' U M U M'
209) M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M
210) M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M'
211) M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M U M
212) M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M U M'
213) M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M
214) M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M'
215) M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M
216) M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M'
217) M' U M U M' U M U2 M U' M
218) M' U M U M' U M U2 M U' M'
219) M' U M U M' U M U2 M U M
220) M' U M U M' U M U2 M U M'
221) M' U M U M' U M' U2 M U' M
222) M' U M U M' U M' U2 M U' M'
223) M' U M U M' U M' U2 M U M
224) M' U M U M' U M' U2 M U M'
225) M' U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M
226) M' U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M'
227) M' U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M
228) M' U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U M'
229) M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U' M
230) M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U' M'
231) M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U M
232) M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U M'
233) M' U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M
234) M' U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'
235) M' U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M
236) M' U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M'
237) M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M
238) M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U' M'
239) M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U M
240) M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U M'
241) M' U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M
242) M' U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M'
243) M' U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M
244) M' U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M'
245) M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M
246) M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M'
247) M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M
248) M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M'
249) M' U M' U M U M U2 M' U' M
250) M' U M' U M U M U2 M' U' M'
251) M' U M' U M U M U2 M' U M
252) M' U M' U M U M U2 M' U M'
253) M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M
254) M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M'
255) M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M
256) M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'


----------



## AreRouxAmused (Nov 15, 2016)

What is the program for this?


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 15, 2016)

AreRouxAmused said:


> What is the program for this?


Possibly cube explorer but probably Ksolve or something like that


----------



## 0x00 (Nov 16, 2016)

I wrote my own Python script, around 50 lines of code and execution time less than 1 sec.
(For 1LLSE it took me ~2h to analyze more than 100kk cube configurations, solving the problem partially. There are still ~40 LSE bad cases that require more than 16 HTM moves to reach the solved state, my script didn't find a solution for them since it stopped at depth 16.)
I preferred a brute force method over IDA* algorithm for both LSEO and 1LLSE, (ksolve, ... there is a chance to not find optimal algorithms at big depths).


----------

